# I think Jill gerbil has died :(



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can see her at the side of her log tunnel (one of those big bunny sized ones) and she didn't move when I lifted the tank lid slightly  

There's nothing I can do with her at this time of night so I'm just gonna have to leave her until the morning and maybe get the OH to check, I dont dare look  

Poor Jill.... Please don't be dead, hopefully she's just asleep, she's given me loads of death scares over her time


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoping for a very deep sleep for you xxx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I have my finger's crossed that she's just in a very deep sleep, please let us know what happens. Thoughts are with you x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless! i do hope she is ok Hun.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Tonight is gonna be a long night, her tank is across from my bed and i know I'm gonna be watching and listening for movement all night 

She was a rescue girl too so if she is gone then I will email them too, they're just a small home run rescue in Leeds and they really care about all their animals, past and present


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

When my robo did that I couldn't bear look or even bare mention it to the OH to check. I just didn't look at the tank for about two days I am ashamed to say. In this case she had passed but I had quite a few scares where I hadn't seen them in a few days...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> When my robo did that I couldn't bear look or even bare mention it to the OH to check. I just didn't look at the tank for about two days I am ashamed to say. In this case she had passed but I had quite a few scares where I hadn't seen them in a few days...


Well I am also a bit worried about this, I didn't see her yesterday either but I don't spend that much time in my room tbh and she is a fairly old lady so she's not out and about as much as she used to be. The night before last, we had her out and were handling her and she was absoloutely fine 

My oh is here but asleep now. I first noticed her about 10:30pm and I am the same as you were, I couldn't even get out the words to ask him to check, he loves Jill as much as me so I'd rather he wasn't here tbh 

Im hoping she is just in a very deep sleep as it wouldn't be the first time I've had to touch her to wake her up but she never normally sleeps where she is now and she just doesn't look right


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Well I am also a bit worried about this, I didn't see her yesterday either but I don't spend that much time in my room tbh and she is a fairly old lady so she's not out and about as much as she used to be. The night before last, we had her out and were handling her and she was absoloutely fine
> 
> My oh is here but asleep now. I first noticed her about 10:30pm and I am the same as you were, I couldn't even get out the words to ask him to check, he loves Jill as much as me so I'd rather he wasn't here tbh
> 
> Im hoping she is just in a very deep sleep as it wouldn't be the first time I've had to touch her to wake her up but she never normally sleeps where she is now and she just doesn't look right


=[ I'm sorry hun, fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Really hope she's being a lazy bum and sleeping...rodents can sleep very deeply!

Come on Jill girl...wake up and let your Mummy get some sleep!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks  

Just walked past and no change in movement sadly... I am losing any hope I had, I will have to bury her in the morning  usually she will have had a little snuffle around by now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

please look, i know its been quite warm, but if shes feeling a bit poorly she could have gone into hibernation, or she could have hurt herself, i know its never nice to find them dead, but its worse to find they were ill or hurt and if you had of checked earlier you might have been able to do something


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerbils tend to run round like crazy then sleep very heavily, they can (and often do) look dead so dont give up hope. Hope she is up and running about today xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning Chick xx Any news ? Sending a Hug x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Any news? X


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope there is some happy news soon


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is Jill OK? Sending all the positive thoughts and vibes I can muster!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jill is at the bridge :cryin: :cryin:


Just been out and got a lovely plant pot & a nice purple plant....didn't really want to bury her in the actual garden because our agility stuff is out there quite often and didn't fancy stabbing her with the weave poles  so she's now in a plant pot so that I can take her with me when I move out 


RIP lovely little one eyed Jill xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Jill is at the bridge :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> Just been out and got a lovely plant pot & a nice purple plant....didn't really want to bury her in the actual garden because our agility stuff is out there quite often and didn't fancy stabbing her with the weave poles  so she's now in a plant pot so that I can take her with me when I move out
> 
> RIP lovely little one eyed Jill xxx


Im so sorry hun, she had a great life with you and went peacefully in her sleep, a gerbil could ask for nothing more than that. RIP little one and dig tunnels to your hearts content at the bridge xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry.   

Have fun at the bridge little Jill. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry she has gone hun but that is a lovely idea with the plant pot!

RIP little Jill.

Hugs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Really hoped for some good news this morning, I'm so sorry for your loss. It was a lovely idea to put her in a plant pot


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

so sorry to hear she has gone to the bridge 

RIP lil lady xxx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry to hear about Jill but lovely idea with the plant pot. sending *hugs* your way


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Rip jill x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Jill.. xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry about your loss  RIP Jill xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thank you everybody 

I am hoping she will be okay in the pot, it's only a fairly small one - i'd say about 30cm tall, just hoping the dogs don't dig her up or that the plant pot doesn't start smelling funny 


It's still not really sunk in but I think it will once i've emptied her tank out, I had to go to work at 12 so didn't have time to clean the tank.

I'm sure it won't stay empty for long, i'm sure Jill wouldn't want to see her home and toys go to waste


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Jill is at the bridge :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> Just been out and got a lovely plant pot & a nice purple plant....didn't really want to bury her in the actual garden because our agility stuff is out there quite often and didn't fancy stabbing her with the weave poles  so she's now in a plant pot so that I can take her with me when I move out
> 
> RIP lovely little one eyed Jill xxx


That is so beautiful, I think I'm going to have to do that when my babies pass over, not something I want to happen any time soon.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw I'm sorry hun. At least she knows you're still looking out for her even though she's gone. xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> It's still not really sunk in but I think it will once i've emptied her tank out, I had to go to work at 12 so didn't have time to clean the tank.
> 
> I'm sure it won't stay empty for long, i'm sure Jill wouldn't want to see her home and toys go to waste


*hugs* always find seeing an empty cage one of the hardest bits


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

manic rose said:


> *hugs* always find seeing an empty cage one of the hardest bits


Yeah it's horrid. We cleaned it last night and it's the first thing I see when I walk in the room. I hate seeing what was once a happy rodenty home being so empty and lifeless.

I'm already looking for a new inhabitant  i've got two other gerbils still so I am thinking of getting a Syrian hamster.... I was researching the long haired ones before christmas so might wait until I find one of those - not just gonna rush out and buy any hammy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh no not Jill i remember when you rescued her, im so sorry Portia xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> ahhh no not Jill i remember when you rescued her, im so sorry Portia xxx


aww thanks 

It wasn't all that long ago, only had her a year in January but I think she was about 5 or 6 months (at least) when I got her so I suppose she had a fairly good innings really 

there was nothing untoward about her, she didn't have any lumps or wounds and wasn't snuffly or anything so I just can't think why she died. We had her out a couple of days before she died and she wasn't lethargic or wobbly - she was running around in her ball like normal. The only thing that was 'different' is that she 'met' (through the two exercise balls) one of my other two gerbils but we monitored them VERY closely and they weren't really interested in one another, so I can't think that that could have been a cause. I wish I knew, I just hope she wasn't in pain or anything. It looks to me as though she had a heart attack or a stroke because she seemed to be mid-dig and didn't die in her nest. It's a mystery that I wish I could solve


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> aww thanks
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago, only had her a year in January but I think she was about 5 or 6 months (at least) when I got her so I suppose she had a fairly good innings really
> 
> there was nothing untoward about her, she didn't have any lumps or wounds and wasn't snuffly or anything so I just can't think why she died. We had her out a couple of days before she died and she wasn't lethargic or wobbly - she was running around in her ball like normal. The only thing that was 'different' is that she 'met' (through the two exercise balls) one of my other two gerbils but we monitored them VERY closely and they weren't really interested in one another, so I can't think that that could have been a cause. I wish I knew, I just hope she wasn't in pain or anything. It looks to me as though she had a heart attack or a stroke because she seemed to be mid-dig and didn't die in her nest. It's a mystery that I wish I could solve


im sure she wont have suffered i bet her little heart just gave out.... and whilst she was with you she was very loved and i know you gave a wondeful life xxx


----------

